# Snow stories winter 2020/2021



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

with parts of NY going to get 40+ inches i want to see some photos. we already had a storm of 20+" here in Ohio.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

only 18 here in nw nj so far it's still falling so maybe another 3 or 4 before it stops. 40 omg no thanks been there don't hope to see a repeat 
upside is both ski areas will open at 1000 hours est


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

The Portland area is on the northern edge of this latest storm. We're supposed to get 4-8 and possibly more depending on how far north it travels.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Just 2-3 inches here in Maryland, followed by hours of rain and then another inch of snow. I haven't brought out the two stage yet. It's an icy snow out there at 21F/-6C and it should warm up above freezing tomorrow. Pretty though and I've only seen one car out this morning. You can see the little fox tracks in the photo.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Virtually nothing here in the midwest. I did hear that there's a storm out west that could do something here, but nothing here so far.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

At least a foot here in the Boston suburbs. Cold, 19F. Fine, light snow still coming down for a few more hours.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Probably 11 -12 inches here in central CT ... no real biggie, looks to be light fluff .. ideal snow blowing type ... thank goodness, as I have mine, and 2 of my neighbors double drives to do.....probably get out there about 11:00 this morning, should be pretty well over by then.

Gives me the opportunity to try out the 10HP Yard Machines unit that I refurbished this past year.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

weather channel just showed Binghamton Ny with 40 inches down already. mayor said it was falling at 5 inches a hour for a while


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snowing here in sierra. real pretty.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> snowing here in sierra. real pretty.


your in gods country to start with , omg the views,


----------



## Funic100 (Dec 6, 2020)

We are at 25” so far here in the Lake George area. Here’s my Simplicity up to the handles in the banks EOD


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

captchas said:


> weather channel just showed Binghamton Ny with 40 inches down already. mayor said it was falling at 5 inches a hour for a while


Wow
40+" is no joke.
We had a 36" snowfall back in Feb 2014, and it took days to clean up. 
Real danger of structural damage and roof collapse, especially when weather warms up and you get rain.


Lakeshore Blvd Sauble Beach Feb 2014:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I heard the weather man say 44" at Okemo already !!!!!!!!


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Impressive number tallies and photos!

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Not as fluffy as I had hoped


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

uberT said:


> I think I heard the weather man say 44" at Okemo already !!!!!!!!











Best East Coast Skiing & Terrain Parks | Okemo Ski Resort







www.okemo.com


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

*We wuz robbed!*

Yesterday they promised us 5 to 9 inches. We got maybe four. Today they promised us 6 to 10 inches. We got maybe five. Is this what it's like to be a disappointed bride on the wedding night?

The snow was the very wet and heavy stuff, the "heart attack special" kind. The Ariens Deluxe 24 performed very well, no disappointments there at all. Did my driveway/sidewalk and two of the neighbors.

Oh well, it's early in the season yet, plenty of time to make up for lost opportunities.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Somewhere north of 12" in southern Maine and more to come...


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Snow Belt of Ohio only saw a dusting... not even worth getting the blower out. Looking for something to come our way so I can try Ginger out.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Not too much here in Southern RI right near the coast...maybe 5-6" with a layer of rain sandwiched in. Bitter cold now though. Blower ran like a champ - didn't use it at all last season and when I pulled it out to give it the once over the other day it started on the first pull!










Hope everyone is safe and warm tonight!

Dave


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We've had light flurry activity since noon. I can see the sun trying to poke through the remaining clouds now. We must be around 12" - 13", which is pretty respectable. More effort to clean up than I would have guessed, lots of wind, too. 

My 24" SHO burns a LOT of gas and has a tiny tank


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

reports for here on the mountain top were saying 18 to 24 wound up just about 18 while in the valley by the PD they measured only 11.2 as it was warmer early on down there at 35 deg ver 29 up top started as rain down there 
there is a 1000 foot difference top 1400 valley floor 400 we had stiffer winds they had less


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

captchas said:


> in the valley by the PD


Not sure what that means... sorry. I don't think you mean Police Dept.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

It's been raining steady since 4 PM. The temperature is too warm here along Massachusetts south shore (Plymouth) for any snow but the wind is blowing pretty hard.

Someone should post some snowblowing photos.


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

Was depressed as we were supposed to get 4-8 and only got 2” when I left for work at 5am, came home at 6pm 37degrees and snow just about gone.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We're probably around 8". Been too warm again. It's going to transition over to rain fairly soon. I haven't been out yet but I know it's going to be brutally heavy. Trees are really weighed down.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Waking up to a winter wonderland here in MA . . . I measured 16" and it is still snowing.

My snow eating machines await 😁 









.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Jan 28, 2016)

Finally got to try out my 24Platinum SHO. After 16 months of ownership, we finally got some snow in MD. Waited until the plow truck had come by and created a slushy frozen pile of mess. Fired her up, and chewed the entire plow pile down the road and cleared the end of neighbors driveways. 


This thing is ridiculous! About a 12" tall by 12" wide pile, and it ate the entire thing, spewing its hate 30-40' without breaking a sweat.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

My Toro PowerShift has an auger belt issue . . . it seems . . . So I had to switch to using the Troy-Bilt for the clean-up of 18" of heavy snow (good for making snowmen and snow forts). I'll have to see about fixing the Toro this coming weekend. The weather reports were talking about some more snow then.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm in West Michigan, and I think our total 2020-2021 snowfall has been less than 12". I got to snowblow twice so far both times about 4" almost worth it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I think we got 8" or so before the rain came in and compressed everything down. In the wind blown area of my driveway it looked like 2 or 3"...that's it. But it was heavy!! Burned thru my first tank of gas in no time at all. Looks like an all-rain event for Friday and then something cooking for Sunday that doesn't involve football


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

In Hanover, MA we got 1" of concrete heart attack inducing sludge. Disappointing...


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

We got about 3"-5" with a high EOD because the plows were out all afternoon/evening before the change over.

My Toro 8/24 handled the slush real well.

No clogging. It did pile up right outside the chute and I had to clear that a few times to turn the chute.
My MTD was useless in this kind of snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

wish we had some of those lower numbers here. the county averaged 28 to as high as 40 . 39 was the last i checked, been in and out 5 times to clear it off, i'm worn out the machine is asking for a break down about 3 gallons of gas meaning i need to make a efree gas run to Wurtsboro ny


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Captchas, any more photos, 39" is impressive!!

For me, anything over 24" and it is no longer fun, actually it starts to get dangerous with huge banks and damaging snow loads for some structures, especially if it warms up and you get rain.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

It snowed four times here, about 2 inches followed by rain, then 1 inch, then another inch, then 1/2 inch. I was out shoveling 3 times, but did get to use the snowblower. I went along the side of the road and cleared out the plow pile behind the truck and in front of the mailbox. The Honda bogged down with the heavy, plow-packed snow and I had to go slowly. But overall, it worked fine and saved me many hours of heavy lifting.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

The Colorado High Country received just under a foot yesterday into the night. First good dump in months... very dry this year. I will wait until later this afternoon to get the blower out... still trying to break out of the single digit temperatures.










...very pretty of the sun trying to break through:


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

A mediocre winter so far.
February will end with a whimper around here.
We will see if March can come through.
Top snow cities so far for this year.


Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Give me your location, and I blow some snow your way. I'll bet we have at least 3' on the ground.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

From the blizzard that hit the Sierras January 28-29. I’m at 6700 feet in North Lake Tahoe. I cleared the 35-40 inches of inches of snow with my 30+ year old Honda HS80, and then bought a new HSS1332A but it hasn’t snowed much since lol


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

^-Impressive!


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Well, we are getting reports of a decent storm for the Front Range of Colorado... I 'aint holding my breath.
We'll see:



https://www.outtherecolorado.com/news/historic-potential-with-incoming-snowstorm-in-colorado-feet-of-snow-possible/article_24e56f14-80f5-11eb-ac48-5f0d66e3c9b0.html


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

d3500ram said:


> Well, we are getting reports of a decent storm for the Front Range of Colorado... I 'aint holding my breath.
> We'll see:
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you get all the snow and then some. Our blowers need some exercise.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pathetic winter so far. about 5-6 inches last 2 days . most in month. less than 6 feet for whole winter.

almost major drought for the sierra.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes, we are well behind here in Tahoe as well. We got a few inches Monday and an inch yesterday. All the storms are fizzling. i’m still hoping for some March/April dumps


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

It looks like the big one is still in the forecast for Colorado. https://www.outtherecolorado.com/ne...cle_82c12178-81c2-11eb-be5a-47136ff9bbf8.html


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

We are sending some precipitation south to you guys in the Sierras. Just some dusting dropped here on the high desert east of the Cascades in the last few days as it passed by. As much as I loved living in Mammoth Lakes and Incline Village over the years, I'm happy to not have to move so much snow in my older years. Skiing down onto the third-level deck in Mammoth was always an experience. Tryin to keep a driveway clear to get to work was the, um, opposite experience.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We are pushing 60 inches total which is close to our normal. But its mostly been pisssy little falls, they are promising a good snow tonight so maybe if we are lucky we will get 8 inches. 

The Ridge vent is 1.5 feet high.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

My best story:
Went over to help my neighbor / friends clear accumulation from multiple dumps ~ 24" - 30". My trusty 8hp tec powered SnowChamp is getting the job done impressively!. I was about done when I decide to clear "on more spot". 3/4 into it something breaks! A belt! smoke starts and auger AND drive quit. Back to the shop, pushing it around 700 feet. I found the auger belt let loose and then wrapped around the drive belt and made a rats nest of belt shrapnel. Luckly, the local farm supply had the right belts for it and I had them sorted out in about 6 hours (start to finish including travel time and break time). Then I found a puncture tire......


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Laser , I think I would refer to that as the worst story, not the best !


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Laser , I think I would refer to that as the worst story, not the best !


My "best story" not my best (happy) time 
Yes, maybe worst. But it put a little excitement into my winter.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We finally got a decent snow fall. 15 inches, yipeeee . Honda HSS724 is amazing, I have done 3 driveways so far and its just quietly throwing tons and tons of snow. The right way to break in a new snow blower. 

















The Yahmah is a beast the the Honda quietly does massive amounts and you don't even feel it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We've had a relatively good season. Don't know for sure, but I'd guess 36", maybe a bit more. It's been cold so the snow has lingered and half my backyard is still snow-bound even with the warmer temps. Supposed to hit 70F this afternoon.

Machines are not going away yet. The weatherman keeps saying there could easily be more snow with the cold fronts moving down from the north.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

Our biggest snowfall of the season Happened late January. It was hailed as a full on blizzard. This plow created a five foot high berm. Another foot fell before it was over. It has been anemic since that storm with total snowfall of just 20 inches. 

I caused the drought by buying a new Honda HSS1332 after that blizzard lol.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW!! Awesome snow, Steve !!!


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

uberT said:


> WOW!! Awesome snow, Steve !!!


 Yes it was awesome indeed! I sure hope we get a few more storms before it’s time to it away the snow blower for the season.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

What part of the country?

This was not that good but a good one and I got 6 driveways that others normally get so had a ball.

My brother is on the West side of town, he got 2 inches, so you can see how the snow for Anchorage can be way off as that is the general area of the NWS.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

RC20 said:


> What part of the country?
> 
> This was not that good but a good one and I got 6 driveways that others normally get so had a ball.
> 
> ...


Im in North Lake Tahoe at 6700 feet. I have a van being built in Anchorage. Was hoping to fly up and drive it home soon but Canada is closed to Americans. Got to get through the whole country in 24 hours. Not my idea of a fun road trip lol


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Considering its over 3000 miles, not sure on 24 hours.....unless i'm missing something......


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

contender said:


> Considering its over 3000 miles, not sure on 24 hours.....unless i'm missing something......


The Canadian portion of the drive is 1900 miles. either way, too much to blast through in the time they allot. Even if it was 48 hours, it would be no fun.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

yep and not the best time to be traveling.....stay safe...


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Now there is a story there! Hopefully things open up late this spring or early summer. 

I had a brother run the Alcan in some stunning time back in the 70s, he never stopped (hopped up Impalla) . When he got to Anchorage we hydrated and fed him, he made it to the living room and lights outs. We put a pillow under his head and covered him up and spent 3 days watching him sleep. ! 

this is our Snowfall map for the city. 2.6 inches to 16. Left side is the Airport, Govt Hill on the North, we are Muldoon, Hoffman would be South end of the map.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Expensive but run to Haines is 750 miles from Anchorage and catch the ferry to Bellingham? 

Its a fantatsitci ferry trip (I did it the whole way for the first time in my life in 2019, 5 days of wonder though huge luck out with sunny weather.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

RC20 said:


> Now there is a story there! Hopefully things open up late this spring or early summer.
> 
> I had a brother run the Alcan in some stunning time back in the 70s, he never stopped (hopped up Impalla) . When he got to Anchorage we hydrated and fed him, he made it to the living room and lights outs. We put a pillow under his head and covered him up and spent 3 days watching him sleep. !
> 
> ...


That is some crazy variability! My van builder reported 10 inches on the ground at his shop on Rampart blvd yesterday. He said it has been a real winter this season in Anchorage.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

RC20 said:


> Expensive but run to Haines is 750 miles from Anchorage and catch the ferry to Bellingham?
> 
> Its a fantatsitci ferry trip (I did it the whole way for the first time in my life in 2019, 5 days of wonder though huge luck out with sunny weather.


I would love to make that trip with my van if not for Covid. Bad timing on my part.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

RC20 said:


> Expensive but run to Haines is 750 miles from Anchorage and catch the ferry to Bellingham?
> 
> Its a fantatsitci ferry trip (I did it the whole way for the first time in my life in 2019, 5 days of wonder though huge luck out with sunny weather.


Alaska Ferry Rates - Viking Travel Inc. / AlaskaFerry.com | Alaska Ferry Bookings and Custom Alaska Tours | Petersburg, Alaska get a good rest while in route since it's a 3 day 14 hour ferry ride


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

d3500ram said:


> Well, we are getting reports of a decent storm for the Front Range of Colorado... I 'aint holding my breath.
> We'll see:
> 
> 
> ...


I hoping to see photos of this supposedly historic storm. They even named your storm lol.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ha. I've been busy the past 2 days getting multiple snowblowers ready at my church buildings here for this so called big storm. As of 5AM Sunday, we've had less than 8 inches where I live just south of Denver. Forecasts were for up to 20 inches where I live. So unless it snows like hell Sunday and Sunday night I'm not expecting too much. But I do have an Ariens 1128Pro in the back of my truck just in case- To help friends.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Ha. I've been busy the past 2 days getting multiple snowblowers ready at my church buildings here for this so called big storm. As of 5AM Sunday, we've had less than 8 inches where I live just south of Denver. Forecasts were for up to 20 inches where I live. So unless it snows like hell Sunday and Sunday night I'm not expecting too much. But I do have an Ariens 1128Pro in the back of my truck just in case- To help friends.


That’s been the trend here in Tahoe. We’ve gotten significantly less than the forecasts would suggest this season.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Well it finally came after 5AM this morning. We have about 9 inches and continuing, but now it's turned into a blizzard, with a blizzard warning rolling into early monday morning, snow drifts all over the place. Cars stuck everywhere, including blocking the exits out of my apartment complex. Offered to run my snowblower around them to try to clear a path but the snow is blowing so hard it drifts right back around it so the complex management maintenance folks are working with their plow trucks to try to get the entrances/exits opened back up, but are having a heck of a time. Will just have to wait until the wind dies down later this evening or tonight before going out to clear some of my friends and neighbors in my old neighborhood i moved from and to get to a few of my church buildings.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Seeing reports of folks on the Front Range are getting the brunt... not near the totals they were predicting but we still have some time to go. Only about 14" in Breckenridge.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

22" here. It was all the YS828 could handle - very dense stuff. Very glad we still have power.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Spent 6 hours dealing with 2’ of snow. It was coming down at a rate of 2”/hr. I’d finish and would need to start all over again. The plow hasn’t been down the street yet. That should be interesting.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Just watching the Weather Channel. They said Denver airport ended up with 27" and some place in WY got 51" !! Nice.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

You lucky ones ! Despite a reasonable number of outings this season, I believe overall we had it easy here, only one snowfall over 6".


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

We've had it very easy here this winter as well.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yesterday I received a work order to go check out a snowblower at a church building I help maintain. This machine is a 2008/09 vintage Ariens Pro-32. They were using it to tackle the 1 and a half feet of snow/2 foot snow drifts and it shut off on them and they couldn't get it going again. I went by and couldn't get the engine to budge with the recoil. LOCKED up. checked the dip stick, and it had barely a drop on the end of it. UGGH. Siezed up. Looked like some oil residue around parts of the engine, and there was a bit of oil on the concrete floor of the shed. <sad sigh> I can't see any signs of upper engine damage or block cracks but it was dark last night. There WAS oil in it earlier this year when I last checked it. In fact, I started this machine up on Friday night to ensure it would be ready for the big blizzard we were going to get and did get. It ran smoooooth as glass and purred nicely. And now this. Yeah it's a B&S engine. <sigh> Trying to figure out my options- if I try to locate a new engine for it, or if it will be more cost effective for the church to buy a new machine. I'm going to take a spare machine over there in the mean time (ST1032) and get this thing back to my work shed.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

d3500ram said:


> Seeing reports of folks on the Front Range are getting the brunt... not near the totals they were predicting but we still have some time to go. Only about 14" in Breckenridge.
> 
> View attachment 177092


Nice! These types of storms used to be fairly common in Tahoe but in the last decade, they have become once a season type events. This season there was only one storm that dropped over a foot and that was at the end of January. Nothing over 8 inches since.


----------

